# some of my boas, (lots of pics)



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

well i thought the best way to introduce myself, was to introduce my collection to you all, so thought i'd start alphabetically and go with the boa thread first 


albino khal strain common boa 








baby brazillian rainbow boa 







mid baja rosy boa 







guyanan red tailed boa 












common boa pair 






yellow anaconda






common boas 






dumeril boa







amazon tree boas


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 4, 2010)

very nice mate that last pic of the amazon's is a really really good photo


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

albino rosy boa 







costa rican dwarf boa 







amazon tree boa 







emerald tree boa 

















green anacondas 












paraguyan rainbow boa 







columbian rainbow boa


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

hypo common boa 








dumerils boa 







sharp strain albino common boa 







and another amazon tree boa 







picking up two adult female common boas tomorrow, one is really defensive and quick to bite, and she is around 7ft and the other is about 7ft and real chuncky aswell, should be very nice breeders


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

Sigman21 said:


> very nice mate that last pic of the amazon's is a really really good photo




thanks, they are very photogenic the tree boas


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 4, 2010)

the emerald tree boa is beautiful and great shots too


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 4, 2010)

absolutely love that emerald tree boa


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 4, 2010)

very very nice indeed, are these expensive over there?


----------



## Kurto (Sep 4, 2010)

Go the tree boas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

tasha00 said:


> the emerald tree boa is beautiful and great shots too


 
thanks  



Sigman21 said:


> absolutely love that emerald tree boa


 
they are on of my all time fav snakes 



lizardsNturtles said:


> very very nice indeed, are these expensive over there?



the emeralds? northerns will set me back around 280 for adults, sell to the general public for around 400 to 500, amazon basins i can get for around 800, sell for around 1000 to 1500 



Kurto said:


> Go the tree boas! Thanks for sharing!



i'll do a python thread in a bit, get some green trees up aswell  lol


----------



## burger (Sep 4, 2010)

they are some pretty amazing snakes you have there mate. 

Australia's stupid bloody exotic laws....


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 4, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> northerns will set me back around 280 for adults, sell to the general public for around 400 to 500, amazon basins i can get for around 800, sell for around 1000 to 1500


 
if you dont mind me asking, which currency is this in? anyway all of these beutiful snakes are worth more than just money


----------



## Mordum (Sep 4, 2010)

Amazing pics, thanks heaps for sharing!!!


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

burger said:


> they are some pretty amazing snakes you have there mate.
> 
> Australia's stupid bloody exotic laws....


 
i wish the export laws wasn't so strict, i wan't some more nice monitors and some shinglebacks would be nice, they set me back thousands over here, and i generally have to go to europe to get them  




lizardsNturtles said:


> if you dont mind me asking, which currency is this in? anyway all of these beutiful snakes are worth more than just money



ahh yes sorry lol, thats pounds, (GBP). and indeed they are, but i do sell reptiles for a living, lol 



Mordum said:


> Amazing pics, thanks heaps for sharing!!!




thank you


----------



## animallove (Sep 4, 2010)

wow, these pictures are absolutely amazing i like the sharp strain albino common boa, as well as the emerald tree boas and the guyanan red tailed. well done these are great, nice collection you have. look forward to the rest of your collection!!


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2010)

great collection you have great pics too


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

animallove said:


> wow, these pictures are absolutely amazing i like the sharp strain albino common boa, as well as the emerald tree boas and the guyanan red tailed. well done these are great, nice collection you have. look forward to the rest of your collection!!





cheers, the guyanan red tailed is a stunner, but he has the habit of darkening up and looking rubbish when people want to see him, so i get pics to show what he usually looks like around me lol


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

the red tail boas are my fav


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Love the rainbow and rosy boas!


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> the red tail boas are my fav


 
they are brilliant, is a good feeder too which is nice lol 




Jay84 said:


> Love the rainbow and rosy boas!


 
rosys aren't the smartest of snakes, that little male bino held onto me for a good 5 mins before he realised he couldn't eat me and let me go lol.


----------



## thals (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, dude you have one amazing and very impressive collection! Between all those sweet ball pythons, vipers, gex, monitors, etc...where do you find the time to tend to them all?! In awe here :lol:


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 4, 2010)

Your my new hero!


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 4, 2010)

the Brazillian Rainbow gets my vote, absolutely gorgeous collection, cant wait for the 'next species' installment


----------



## guzzo (Sep 5, 2010)

Great Pics....you are very lucky to have such a great collection


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 5, 2010)

thals said:


> Wow, dude you have one amazing and very impressive collection! Between all those sweet ball pythons, vipers, gex, monitors, etc...where do you find the time to tend to them all?! In awe here :lol:




they are my full time job, so have plenty of time to deal with them all 




Jimbobulan said:


> Your my new hero!


 
lol why thank you 



Jaxrtfm said:


> the Brazillian Rainbow gets my vote, absolutely gorgeous collection, cant wait for the 'next species' installment



will get round to more at some point lol 



guzzo said:


> Great Pics....you are very lucky to have such a great collection




thanks, i still need quite a few more species before i am satisfied though lol


----------

